# Distributed Computing



## Anonymous (Sep 17, 2009)

Are there any distributed computing systems for freebsd such as beowulf or OSCAR available?


----------



## rbelk (Sep 17, 2009)

The Matrix movies special effects were all done on a FreeBSD cluster. Check it out on google, lots of links. Here's a video on FreeBSD clusters. Here a link to an email from the Matrix special effects guy and another video about FreeBSD Clusters.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 18, 2009)

Thaks those were helpful. I guess my next question then is; with cluster software such as http://www.linux-ha.org/, do you need to write programs in a special way in order to use it, or would I just be able to write a cgi program using python and it would take full advantage of it, does the software take care of everything transparently and just increase performance by using all the nodes?


----------



## rbelk (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.linux-ha.org/ not a distributed system it is a cluster manager of load balanced or fail-over systems for multiple backend servers running the same application with the same data on each system. Each system runs independently and each system runs a copy of the application and data.

A distributed computing system is a cluster of systems that run one application. The CPU's and memory is shared to run the application. Each system is combined into one massive system running one application and data.

That's my explanation, here's Wikipedia's entries on Distributed Computing and Cluster Computing


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 18, 2009)

When I compile ports my processor usage goes up to %90 would a Beowulf type cluster cause the compiling to be distributed over the three computers I have, therfore lessening the load. Not only that, but would it improve performance in all area's such as running Wine or playing videogames? Or does it only run applications specifically written to run on clusters?

I know clusters turn multiple computers into basically one system, but does this happen transparently so that I wouldn't see any difference on my desktop other than an increase in performance.


----------



## rbelk (Sep 18, 2009)

Unfortunately applications have to be custom written for Clusters. FreeBSD can't do what you want to do, sorry. I don't know of any Distributed/Cluster Operating systems.

I think that the FreeBSD developers should write one, haha guys I'm just joking.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh well. That would be really cool, it seems like it is the next logical step for operating systems to take.


----------



## tankist02 (Sep 18, 2009)

Doing it already: http://www.dragonflybsd.org/


----------



## rbelk (Sep 18, 2009)

tankist02 said:
			
		

> Doing it already: http://www.dragonflybsd.org/



Found this on DragonFlyBSD's site, it sounds awesome!


> The DragonFly project's ultimate goal is to provide native clustering support in the kernel. This involves the creation of a sophisticated cache management framework for filesystem namespaces, file spaces, and VM spaces, which allows heavily interactive programs to run across multiple machines with cache coherency fully guaranteed in all respects. This also involves being able to chop up resources, including the cpu by way of a controlled VM context, for safe assignment to unsecured third-party clusters over the internet (though the security of such clusters itself might be in doubt, the first and most important thing is for systems donating resources to not be made vulnerable through their donation).



I think I'll creat a DragonFlyBSD VM next wekk and check it out.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice, can't wait to try it.


----------



## marcelesflores (Sep 19, 2009)

In general, this sort of thing doesn't make sense for video games (or a large number of everyday tasks that you might just want to do faster). For one thing, the node-to-node communication is insanely pokey (Gigabit?) compared to internal communication on a single node. In other words, you would waste a ton of time sending information between the nodes.


----------

